# ماهو الفرق بين الهندسة الميكانيكية وتقنية الهندسة الميكانيكية



## دلوع الشرقية (22 أغسطس 2009)

ماهو الفرق بين الهندسة الميكانيكية وتقنية الهندسة الميكانيكية 
والخريجين من الكلية التقنية قسم تقنية ميكانيكية تخصص إنتاج وين الافضل اليهم للدراسة في امريكا من ناحية معادلة المواد


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (18 يونيو 2011)

موفق انشاء اللة-الهندسة الميكانيكية افضل


----------



## Badran Mohammed (19 يونيو 2011)

انا مهندس ميكانيك معي ماستر في الهندسة الميكانيكية واستاذ في الكلية التقنية.
الان انا افضل التقنية على الهندسة وهما الاثنين ((مهندس)) لان المهندس التقني ياخذ 40-60% عملي والباقي نظري اما بالنسبة للهندسة الميكانيكية فنسبة العملي اقل اذا ما قورنت مع الكلية التقنية.
هذا هو الفرق والامر يعتمد على النسبية
مع التقدير...


----------



## فلان بن (20 يونيو 2011)

*ارجو المساعده*

السلام عليكم .. حاب استشير ايهما افضل بالميكانيكا قسم انتاج ولا محركات ومركبات من ناحية المستقبل لاني انا بصراحه بخلص الترم الاول ومحتار !!


----------



## AUTOcad14 (20 يونيو 2011)

السلامـ عليكمـ ورحمه الله.
بالنسبه لسؤال الاخـ
دلوعـ : تقنيه الهندسه الميكانيكيه مدعوم اكثر في سوق العمل طبعا في الوقت الراهن وحسب الدوله اليي راح تتوظف فيها...بـ التوفيـــق


فلان: فرص العمل لشعبه المركبات اكثر ...


----------



## engr.a7mad ali (20 يونيو 2011)

انا متخرج من قسم تقنية الهندسه الميكانيكيه 

اذا كنت في المملكه العربيه السعوديه فالهندسه الميكانيكيه افضل لان سوق العمل لا يفهم الفرق مجرد يشوف الاسم ويحرمك الكثير من الحقوق 

لا يعلم مسؤول الموارد البشريه ان المهندس التقني هو افضل في مباشرة المواقع ولديه خبره علميه في الامور التقنيه اكثر من المهندس الميكانيكي ... ولديه فكره عن الامور البحثيه والتطبيقيه لاتوازي المهندس الميكانيكي

حاليا الخدمه المدنية تعطي المهندس التقني المرتبه السادسه والمهندي الميكانيكي المرتبه السابعه !!!


----------



## فلان بن (20 يونيو 2011)

افهم من كلامك ان المركبات افضل ... ولماذا لا يكون الانتاج الافضل شعبة وشكر .. اسف ع الإطاله


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (6 سبتمبر 2011)

الهندسة المكانيكية افضل بكثير من التقنية الميكانيكية ......... التقنية اقل درجة من المهندس واعلى درجة من الفني


----------



## قيس مصطفى (31 أغسطس 2012)

التقنية مثل الميكانيك نفس الأسلوب التعليمي هناك اختلافات في أحدها معوض عنه في الآخر المهندس التقني = المهندس الميكانيكي


----------



## طور سنين (20 يناير 2013)

كثر الكلام في الوقع لحد هذه للحظة لم يقدم ااي من الاختصاصين بالمجال الهندسي اي خدمة سوء تلقي علوم الغرب


----------



## بائع ورد (20 يناير 2013)

انا تخرجت من امريكا بتخصص تقنية الهندسة الميكانيكة

الفرق بينهم ان علوم الهندسة تاخذ فيها مواد علمية اكثر (مادتين رياضيات) و تاخذ thermodynamics على مستويين على عكس التقني اللي يحتاج ياخذها مره وحده بالسمستر فقط
التقني ياخذ مادة الـ manufacturing engineering process بشكل تطبيقي اكثر + ان التقني ياخذ مواد تطبيقيه اكثر مثل fluid mechanicas قبل ماياخذ الـ advanced 
اما الباقي نفس الشي تماما

مع الاسف في السعودية (بعض) الشركات لا تفضل التقني ولا أعلم السبب!!؟
مع العلم ان التقني ممكن يبدع اكثر بحكم ممارسته للهندسة

واقدر اختصر لك الفرق بينهم بأن: علوم الهندسة more theoretical وتقنية الهندسة more practical 
اذا ان طموحك اكاديمي فعلوم الهندسة افضل لك, لكن لو كان طموحك عملي وتطبيقي فالتقني افضل (لكن) مش بالسعودية

موفق


----------

